# NEW Ted Nugent T-Shirt



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Check out Ted's new tour shirt.

Trample The Weak / Hurdle The Dead
Tour 2010

http://www.tednugent.com/


----------



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

Ya just gotta love ol cousin Ted. the head knocker rocker.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Love it!!!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Haha i love Ol Uncle Ted! :thumbs_up


----------



## SCOTT CARTER (Dec 9, 2005)

Thats to cool. Uncle Ted is The Best:thumbs_up


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Leave it to Uncle Ted! :wink: Sweet design!


----------



## 69Boss302 (May 5, 2009)

*2010 tour*

Gotta love good ole uncle ted.. hope he hits minnesota this year!


----------



## duxxslayer (Oct 26, 2009)

Uncle Ted is the 'Man'. He is truly living life to it's fullest.
Down to earth madness.


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

Ted's drivin' the "Gomer Getter."


Check out the interview with Ted Nugent on AM Outdoors podcasts at www.amoutdoorsradio.com.

Rock on!


----------



## Octabird (Feb 20, 2009)

Uncle Ted is a true Red, White, and Blue American!!
Sweet show and even better t-shirt!!


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

where can i get one???


----------



## q-ville (Sep 2, 2009)

LOVE IT!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

bwhntr4168 said:


> where can i get one???[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah, where can we get one? I looked on his site and it isn't there.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Appalachia said:


> Ya just gotta love ol cousin Ted. the head knocker rocker.


for sure...:thumbs_up


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

i have been blessed to be friends with ted over 20 years and i love the man like my brother. I guarantee you he will rock like never before in 2010.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome T-Shirt. Ted Rocks!!:thumb:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

So where do we get one?


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

Has anyone figured out where to purchase a shirt yet?


----------



## wgeraghty (Jul 8, 2008)

I didn't find that shirt on his website, but I did see this one:

http://www.tednugent.com/Store/Product.aspx?id=SC000014


----------



## JohnnyThunder (Dec 3, 2009)

I suspect that its not really a real shirt, its just a fake.

"Trample The Weak, Hurdle The Dead" is an album name from 2006 by a death metal band named "Skinless", and I don't think Ted Nugent would really name his 2010 tour after an album by another band.

So while it is sort of cool looking, its most likely not real.


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

those look awesome


----------



## howell (Nov 19, 2009)

Gona have to get me one of those shirts!


----------



## Deuce Frehley (Nov 21, 2008)

JohnnyThunder said:


> I suspect that its not really a real shirt, its just a fake.
> 
> "Trample The Weak, Hurdle The Dead" is an album name from 2006 by a death metal band named "Skinless", and I don't think Ted Nugent would really name his 2010 tour after an album by another band.
> 
> So while it is sort of cool looking, its most likely not real.


The artwork and slogan appears on his website. The shirt is not available there yet. So far, he only has three announced dates for the tour.


----------



## Galong (Sep 29, 2009)

I stopped listening to or reading anything from Billy Bob Ted when I found out that he's a ******* hatemonger. 

Intelligent people don't believe that the only way to cure America's ill is by violence and hatred of anyone who is different or who has different views. I prefer my America to be more peaceful.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Galong said:


> I stopped listening to or reading anything from Billy Bob Ted when I found out that he's a ******* hatemonger.
> 
> Intelligent people don't believe that the only way to cure America's ill is by violence and hatred of anyone who is different or who has different views. I prefer my America to be more peaceful.


Oh Boy !!!


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

Got love him. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## muzzy hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

Galong said:


> I stopped listening to or reading anything from Billy Bob Ted when I found out that he's a ******* hatemonger.
> 
> Intelligent people don't believe that the only way to cure America's ill is by violence and hatred of anyone who is different or who has different views. I prefer my America to be more peaceful.


I see you have discovered the fact that "Crack don't smoke itself". By the way is your avatar a picture of you giving gang signs.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

muzzy hunter said:


> I see you have discovered the fact that "Crack don't smoke itself".



:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Fortancient (Jan 9, 2006)

Galong said:


> I stopped listening to or reading anything from Billy Bob Ted when I found out that he's a ******* hatemonger.
> 
> Intelligent people don't believe that the only way to cure America's ill is by violence and hatred of anyone who is different or who has different views. I prefer my America to be more peaceful.


Man the uberfans on here far outnumber the more sensible. You will get infraction points for personal attacks and such if you speak out against him. He writes articles here you know!ukey:


----------



## richard jb (Mar 26, 2008)

*Shirt*

You can get them at his concerts. Got mine at the Vegas show. Ted still rocks, even on a wounded knee!


----------



## henerygale12 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello,


I have seen your all brands,it seems better b'coz i found all varieties according to my choice. 






Thanks




Regards
Henery Gale


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

henerygale12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I have seen your all brands,it seems better b'coz i found all varieties according to my choice.
> ...



:welcome: to AT


----------



## henerygale12 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

Oh......ok....

Thanks

Regards
Henery Gale


----------

